# Renaissance Festival Elf Costume



## HIM_Darling (Sep 3, 2011)

So this year my Halloween costume will also be my Texas Renaissance Festival costume. I already have an olive green cloak(with silver clasp), a black overbust corset, and these boots






.
I'm up for pants/tights, a skirt, or a dress. But what style should I go with and what colors should I use to tie together what I already have? I'd really like to show off the boots, so keep that in mind when giving suggestions. And all of my jewelry is silver with green beading/jewels. I'm super excited and hope that you all can help me come up with something spectacular, as my creativeness isn't currently working. Also, my best friend is a seamstress so pretty much anything that I can come up with, she can make 

Thanks!!!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

For allowing the boots to be shown off best, I'd suggest something like riding breeches:

Examples

http://www.amazon.com/TuffRider-Ven...=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1315096708&sr=1-9

http://www.amazon.com/Equi-Star-Ladies-Pull-On-Breech/dp/B002HVM6TS/ref=pd_sim_dbs_a_6


Many of them come with suede knee patches (better to grip the saddle) that would be an interesting little detail (elves are supposed to be excellent horsemen/women) and they'll fit nicely under boots since they are designed to do so... You can get them in black and they should blend in with the rest of your selections...

The other nice thing is that they are usually pretty darn comfortable. Which is important if you'll be walking around the Ren Fair for hours in the heat.


----------

